# Pump question



## Epplimp (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello all,

I've moved into my new house and found an aqua tools at 2113 above ground pool pump in the shed. I'm wondering if I can use it as my aquarium pump? It does about 7000 gph. It also has the Sand filter chamber. Has anyone done something like this?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I haven't personally but people have done it before. You'd want to really clean out the samdfilter before. Maybe someone else can chime in on that one.

As for the pump that would be a pump for a really big tank. Probably better suited for a pond

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## martelvis (Oct 31, 2015)

Epplimp said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've moved into my new house and found an aqua tools at 2113 above ground pool pump in the shed. I'm wondering if I can use it as my aquarium pump? It does about 7000 gph. It also has the Sand filter chamber. Has anyone done something like this?


 Just an FYI, those old pumps are NOT energy efficient, so you will see it on your hydro bill.


----------

